# Graco mark iv level 5 finisher



## harris drywall (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a graco sprayer ,and i was wondering if any drywallers are sold on this sprayer for bed and finish coats?i live in the northeast and i use sprayer for skim and prime coats as well,any reply would be helpfull!! Thanks!


----------



## harris drywall (Feb 16, 2009)

is there anyone on this site that wants to elaborate on this inquiry?


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Have seen it done, but to me it's untidy. You can't beat the nice neat lines of a box!


----------



## harris drywall (Feb 16, 2009)

tony i havent used a box though ive seen in on videos looks fast can u give me some imformation in the box and its operation i think they use boxes out west i am im maine which is in the northeast of the u.s.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

By using the boxes, you are only putting on the required amount of material. It is both quick and neat. If your spray plant is a heavy duty one, like a MK IV, V or X or the petrol powered G Max 5900 or 7900 then I'd consider getting the Apla-Tech Continuous Flow System tools and run them from it. Get the boxes rather than the flat coaters though, as the finish is better. Watch the videos at www.apla-tech.com You can then spray your final coat for the level 5 finish.

You do see second hand stuff on Ebay occasionaly which sells for a fraction of the cost new.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Harris, if you poke around here and on drywalltalk.com you will find that guys customize their boxes to run off a mark 4 or 5, you need to still get the handle from apla tech. I can't afford the cost of the pricey sprayer, so it's trips back and forth to the pump for me.


----------

